# Solved: SERIOUSLY need help. Choppy streaming.



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

Basically when streaming from either IE or Firefox the video is choppy and stutters. it starts and stops every half second. I search so many forums for help and they all say change this file. the problem is i cant find it? where do i go. They ask me to go into: 
etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf add the following to the bottom of the file:
and add
srate=48000
BUT I DONT KNOW WHERE THE HELL /ect/ is?!?! how do i get there help me please. 
i never used to have stuttering streaming until recently. its the same for veoh and any other video stream website. how can i solve this?! please help.
thanks 
Kiba


----------



## pelokwin (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey,
What OS are you on?


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

windows XP


----------



## cam-3498 (Apr 20, 2008)

would it help if you re-install Firefox a IE?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

when was the last time that you reset your modem and your router?


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

cam-3498 said:


> would it help if you re-install Firefox a IE?


i dowloaded all latest versions


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

a month ago? yet streaming works a few weeks ago, yet recently its been choppy. maybe any updates that interfere with it? also where is the /ect/ folder?


----------



## BoBraxton (Jan 17, 2003)

Today someone for whom I provide support reported the same with Windows media player. The on-line video is 8 minutes 45 seconds and the process says "buffering 18%" then "stopped" then it plays a little while then "buffering x%" then stopped. We have our own organization-wide pipeline to the (internet) "world" and to make sure it was not just that one PC or its connection, I tried at a PC in a totally different building on 80 acre campus. The original PC runs Windows XP, this one runs Windows 2000 Professional.


----------



## kiba166 (Jul 2, 2007)

oki doki guys basically what i did was do a system restore to before the new java update, and everything was ok agen.
i hope this helps people in the future with similar problems


----------

